# Huron Trout opener



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Plan to try the huron . Did a class for my son with the Michigan Fly Fishing club last year. Basics of casting, equipment, and finished the day (1/2 hour) on the 
river. We were skunked and did not see a fish caught. Going to put in a full day this year and hoping to put him on some fish. Can I ask basic patterns I should have. If they have been on pellets what will they take. 
Dan


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

If you come during the first week after the opener you should have no problem hooking up with a fish or many fish. I usually use light colored streamers to start. woolybuggers in yellow, chartruese, and white will work. pull in your fly in short fast strips of the line and you will get some takers. alot of poeple use egg flies in yellow for obvious reasons. after that time they can be picky and tough to get them to strike. it is a lot of fun and really easy wading. a perfect place for your son to get hooked - on trout fishing good luck!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

DanP said:


> Can I ask basic patterns I should have. If they have been on pellets what will they take.
> Dan


Last year one of my better patterns was a cream colored wet fly in 14. (kinda heavy on the wing) Almost an emerger, but fished near bottom. Just let it tail out and bring it back real slow.


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

I'll be there Saturday. I agree with Subocto that it is generally easy wading, but beware of the muck areas. There are quite a few that can sink a grown adult up to their waist. Unfortunately, I have found a few of these spots.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the infor - looking forward spring!!! As we get closer I will request some 
info - would consider camping - headed to the mid west expo today to help with set up
and a quick preview (advanced scouting) dan


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

There is nothing more fun than having your rod over your head with one arm and trying to climb out of the vapor locked hole your standing in with your other. I guess ill see everbody on the first, hopefully i wont have to work.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

I have gone the past several years. Two years ago terrible thing happened down there and the memories have haunted me since. 

I am scared to go back! JK



Somehow I tricked my girlfriend into going with me. Her first time w/ a fly. I put her in my 5mm wader, gave her a 3wt and we were off to the river. She had roll casting down...we were not going to throw any airborne loops since there is always a crap load of people there. We get in the water and I look over and there is a 14 year old kid 5 feet from her attempting to cast. Must of been his first time because his line spent more time in the water on his forward and back cast then it did on his drift. Two minutes later he caught a huge one! My g-friend! Right in her hand. Luckly I grabbed his line before he tried to cast is again. He drove it in good. 



Stuff happens....people learn from mistakes....I didn't blow up and I wasn't rude. We were all there for fun. 



We decided to head home to wash out the cut. 



The place is a lot of fun....be cool down there. There will be a lot of new fly fisherman.



Two recommendations....WEAR GLASSES! DO NOT FISH AROUND OTHER PEOPLE DOWN THERE UNLESS YOU HAVE GLASSES ON. Even if it is extremely overcast....wear glasses if anyone is a bad cast from you. 



Second recommendation..if you are new to it. Go up river and cast for a few hours before you try to slide in btw the 20 people casting at that damn tree. There are some good spots up rivera few down if the net is out of the way.



Good luck everyone. I think the steel bite will finally be hot by then so I am going to skip it this year.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Matt
I would disagree that only poor fishermen go out there. I have met quite a few serious anglers that go out there. The main reason? It's just for fun. It's great to get out after a loooooong winter. I don't get out there every year but I've always found it to be good time. I really enjoy chatting with other folks out there swapping stories while fishing. It pretty relaxed. Take a cook stove along - cook up some hot soup or chili have some coffee or tea and have a nice time. What could be wrong with that?
EDW


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just thought I'd bump this back up since it's almost here  
Who's still planning on going this weekend and is anybody meeting up any place special or just fishing? I'll probably be there Saturday morning...I don't know about any other days,but I'm playing hooky from work that day


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm heading north today and the weather looks good for the weekend up there so I think I'm staying north (unless that changes). Enjoy everyone and I'll see you when I get back.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We'll be fishing Fri-Sun and will be staying at the campground. Come on by, we'll have the grill and campfire going.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'll be there Friday night and will definitely share a campfire with you afterwards. Might make it out Saturday as well.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

They won't assign us a site until we arrive. Look for a Jayco fifth wheel and red Sierra.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Gotta be in Flint all Friday afternoon. I will probably hit it to, or from, work on one of my Milford days during the week, when there a somewhat fewer people there.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll probably come by around lunchtime if I don't see you on the river.I'm thinking of bring my son...I have to see if he want to get up that early :lol:


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

MAttt said:


> I believe the pellet fed trout that are put in the Huron are meant for the little kids. I have taken my kids their for this and can't believe the amount of older fisherman their catching such a non challenging pond reared fish.
> Your opinions??


 
After reading everyones responses to this I feel I must apologize.
I see now that is more about meeting old friends and making new ones than in the catching part. This is what fishing is all about to me.
May mother nature provide you with some good weather and your weekend
be Great amongst good friends (old and new).

And may the dnr have had a good crop of excess breeders they needed
to place in the river this year. Nothing like having one of those 8 to 12 lb. brown footballs screaming your line out!! Or the triple flips of the smaller ones will do just fine, too!

take care
matt


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap, Matt it's more about getting out your old rusty equipment, saying hi to old friends and getting ready for the real season.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We were hoping to bring our new boat and fish out on Proud Lake part of the time but I don't think that is going to work, lol, unless we get at heat wave.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

tangleknot said:


> We were hoping to bring our new boat and fish out on Proud Lake part of the time but I don't think that is going to work, lol, unless we get at heat wave.


 Nope...not unless she's an ice breaker :lol: Could bring a spud though


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

If I am not fishing up north I sure hope to stop by and see you folks at the campground. Thanks for the invite.


----------

